# How in the world can I catch something at Lake Tschida??



## harleymamaintraining (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, decided to head out to Tschida again tomorrow early, looks like it willbe cold and raining, but its still fishing.... Was out there over the 4th of July, and in 8 hours of fishing only caught 1 bullhead...used a little bit of everything trying....

I am so confused with the season this year because of the below average water temps and extra water, so anyone have an idea what to try tomorrow? 
Hopefully someone will see this and give me some ideas before the morning....


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

This may not be the answer you are looking for but I'd try a different lake. Years ago this lake produced a lot of fish and some big walleyes. Don't know what ever happened to it. As of the last few years I havn't heard a good report.


----------



## Pro V1 (Oct 23, 2007)

whiskers is right. My family has had a cabin out there for 15 years and the fishing has gotten worse every year. The first few years we had the cabin we could go out anytime and catch nice walleyes and when that got old we would target crappies. I have fished out there once this year and that was enough for me.


----------

